# First Impression | Profoto B1 500 AirTTL



## angox (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys, just want to share my first impression on Profoto B1.. Hope this helps those who are thinking of getting one of these..

http://www.occhio-photography.com/first-impression-profoto-b1-500-airttl/

cheers.
R.


----------

